

Ask HN: What HTML5 features have you found most useful? - wolfparade

I've been taking a look at HTML5 today and I want to know what features people are using to make building webapps easier.  So, what features are you using and why does that feature make your life easier?
======
lucisferre
This may seem a bit trite what with things like canvas and webgl but I love
the form features.

<http://diveintohtml5.org/forms.html>

------
sunspeck
<canvas> doesn't make my life easier, but it makes it more interesting.

